# Acrimonious Acronyms



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

I will start and you add to the list.   

They MUST be original.  You can't get them from a book.  

*DORK*
Dashing
Outstanding
Remarkable
Knowledgeable

*SNOT*
Silly
Naughty
Obstinate
Ticklish

*NERD*
Naturally 
Educated and
Really 
Dynamic

*GEEK*
Generally
Extremely
Educated and
Knowledgeable

*DOE CODE*
Deliberately
Overdone 
Excitement to

Cause
Owners
Debilitating
Exhaustion


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to play the game but, I'm stuck on a word!


----------



## Fierlin (Apr 1, 2012)

Internal 
Management,

Should
The
Underground
Cabling
Keel,

Or
Nick,

Alarm

Will
Obviously
Result
Dramatically.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 1, 2012)

*B*oers
*A*lpacas
*C*hickens
*K*nowledge
*Y*aks
*A*dvice
*R*abbits
*D*ogs

*H*orses
*E*mu
*R*elationships
*D*ucks 
*S*heep


----------



## Fierlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Have
Americans
Picked
Proper
Yields?

Eventually
A
Study
Tells,
Everything
Revealed!


----------

